# Interview Tips



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello to all expats, 

I will have an interview tomorrow in AUH and I am nervous right now. 
It is a hospitality company and looking for internal auditor. Luckily, I get an interview.  Its been more than a month since I am unemployed 

Does anyone know how much is the internal audit salary in AUH (Abu Dhabi)? 
I ask this because I always go blank every time the interviewer will ask me my expected salary. 

Interview tips is also needed 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Arrive on time, chances are you'll be the only person to do so and will put you at an advantage.

Have the confidence to take over the conversation, at a job interview, the person being interviewed should be doing most of the talking, nothing worse than someone who gives you one word answers to everything and you're done after 5 minutes.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Gavtek...

I will be on time  
Yup, i did that mistake last interview... I didn't do much of the talking ...

Thanks for this kind reminder...


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Remember that while you are being interviewed, you need to do some interviewing yourself. Ask questions about the company, some detail about the responsibilities that come with the position, growth potential, etc.. More than likely you will be asked what salary you are expecting so you should google to find out what the salary range is for the position that you are looking at and use that as a gauge. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Try looking at Jobs in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait | Search Job | Bayt.com they have a salary calculator across a wide range of industries.

Dependant on what nationality you are as well will give them a preconceived idea of what salary cap they will work to, shocking but true!!

In the main you have to sell yourself into that position, what you can bring to the table to make that job yours, give them some insights into how you will help them save money.

Good luck with the interview


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## mrngorickets (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi

You can find this info by using search box in the top of website with some keywords related before posting questions.


----------



## ali_99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hassli said:


> Hello to all expats,
> 
> I will have an interview tomorrow in AUH and I am nervous right now.
> It is a hospitality company and looking for internal auditor. Luckily, I get an interview.  Its been more than a month since I am unemployed
> ...


Hi Hassli

My name is Mohsin . And I am also looking to find work in UAE . However I don't have any experience and luck in finding jobs. 

Can you please help me how did you find the job, how did you apply, which website you have used etc ?


I would be really thankful for your help and time

Mohsin


----------

